# experienced deckhand



## copenhagencwboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Im a very experienced deck hand I have fished lot of sportfishing and tournaments personal charters and commercial long line and short I have most of my experience on a 60 &65 ft vikings looking for work around galveston kemah or freeport area


----------



## copenhagencwboy (Jun 1, 2013)

I can be reached at 4093547144


----------



## Marlinchaser21 (Jun 25, 2013)

Please give me a call at 4095994538


----------

